# Does anyone know this Melvin Badger pot



## MLZ (Apr 18, 2018)

I picked up this Melvin Badger pot several years ago, but the info I can find is for the Melvin Badger bottles.


----------



## TROG (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi,
I have seen photos of a couple of Melvin Badger Pots previously but they  have been very worn.
 These pots date around 1900 - 1910 and the prints are overglaze. I have one from Cleveland but not the Melvin Badger which I do have a blue print Cold Cream Pot Lid and another Pot Lid and base with the base transferred with plain lid. These types are quite scarce as the age of them would put a lot in later dumps which are often burnt and being buried also tends to deteriate the print.


----------



## MLZ (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks


----------

